# Where can I buy heat packs that'll last 48 hours?



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm shipping fish to Northern Ontario... via a 2 day method. It's apparently very cold up there so I'll have to get a heat pack.

Also, do oxygen tablets work at all?

Thanks!


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Crappy Tire, camping section


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I got my last batch from reptile express.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks so much, I will check Canadian Tire first because there's one nearby. Not sure if we have reptile express.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Reptile express ships and are out TO way.


----------



## hprice2904 (Oct 29, 2009)

hi

i got some 24 hrs , 72 hrs heat pack available


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

i heard they are easy to make and i know for fact as per my first year chemistry class lol

like if you are doing this for long term might worth a think


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

When you speak of oxygen tabs, are you talking about bag buddies?? I send and recieve lots of fish and really can't say that they make much of a difference. Main thing is not to feed them for 24-48 hours beforehand. Also make sure someone will be home to get the fish. I get mine shipped to me at work(my boss gets a kick out of it!!).


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I can order them in. They are around $1.50 each

Thanks

John


----------

